# Ceramic Heaters - What Wattage 3ft x 1.5ft Vivarium



## pc820-brad

Hi all.

I'm just setting up my viv and want to get it right. 

Can someone tell me what wattage ceramic bulb I need for my 3ft x 1.5ft wooden viv with glass frontage.

I can't find any info on what temperature a 60 watt ceramic bulb will reach and likewise for a 150 watt ceramic bulb. 

I don't know if a 150 watt ceramic bulb will make it too hot and likewise a 60 watt ceramic bulb make it to cold. 

Many Thanks.


----------



## Meko

either will work but you need to have it on a stat as both will get too hot in a viv that size (for most retiles)


----------



## pc820-brad

Many thanks for that. 

I take it that it doesn't matter what wattage ceramic bulb I buy, the temperature can be set high enough then.

But if that's the case why do they come in different wattages...


----------



## petman99

I would agree either will work but you do need to stat them.
A 60w should be ok for you.
150w are made so as for large vivs etc


----------



## Meko

pc820-brad said:


> Many thanks for that.
> 
> I take it that it doesn't matter what wattage ceramic bulb I buy, the temperature can be set high enough then.
> 
> But if that's the case why do they come in different wattages...


 
because they're not just made to be put in vivs on thermostats.


----------



## bev336

It does not matter which wattage from temperature point view when using a thermostat, but what happens if you stat fails. Also a 100w bulb would last a lot longer than a 250w. It is never a good idea to use a higher wattage bulb and hope your stat will sort the temperature.


----------

